# Drunken Squirrel



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Not exactly hunting related but I thought the hunters would enjoy it most. Too funny....but I would still zap him after I was done laughing. He's pre-marinated


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Anyway, a black squirrel is good luck to have around the house.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Eating that bugger would give you such a hangover!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

He reminds me of a co worker named Patrick lol


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

That's a classic right there. I was pulling for the little rascal at the end. :rofl:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lmao so sad.. that squirrel probably never made it home.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Reminded me of one of my last trips home from the bar.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Charles said:


> Eating that bugger would give you such a hangover!!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Just like those rum filled chocolates 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

